# 29580 unna boot



## adaniel (Jul 23, 2014)

We are trying to bill MCR for a unna boot that was done on a patient for both the right and left legs.  We are billing.....
    99213-25
    29580
    29580

All is being pd except 1-29580 stating "Pmt adj-info does not support amt of services." We have also received denial stating "CPT inconsist w/modifier or mod is missing." We have the documentation to support 99213.

I have tried billing 29580 with a 50 modifier, w/out a modifier, and with RT/LT & I can't get MCR to pay either way.....what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Jennallen (Jul 23, 2014)

You should bill with a modifier 76.  This is what medicare is requesting on all codes that are used twice.


----------



## adaniel (Jul 24, 2014)

ok thanks.... I will try that.  I am new to primary care & get so confused on when to use mod 50, RT/LT, etc.....any suggestions?


----------

